# Kopieren kontrollieren und melden



## HeiM_User (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich muß regelmäßig einige Dateien von einem Server auf einen anderen kopieren. Soweit kein Problem. Habe das mit einer batchdatei mit dem entsprechenden copy-Befelh als geplanten Task gelöst. Die kopie wird nun wöchentlich durchgeführt. 
Nun ist es aber recht umständlich jedesmal händisch zu prüfen , ob der Datentransfer erfolgreich war. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn  z.B. ein Programm den Kopiervorgang entweder überwacht oder anschließend einfach den Erfolg via Abgleich der (am fernen Server umbenannten) Dateien kontrolliert und mir das Ergebnis dann sogar per automatisch generierter mail zusendet.

Kennt da vieleicht jemand eine Lösung - oder hat eine andere Idee?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich kann dir leider nur einen Tipp geben, aber der würde dies würde nur unter Linux klappen. Du könntest unter Linux ein script schreiben welche dir den Kopiervorgang startet und sobald es endet, dir eine Mail zusendet mit dem Text, den der Bashbefehl verursacht hat. Wie man das genau macht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## HeiM_User (5. Oktober 2004)

Das hört sich gut an - sehr gut sogar. Wenn Du auch nicht genau weißt wie es geht: Kannst Du mir vielleicht 'nen Tip geben, wo ich mehr darüber erfahren kann


----------



## xCondoRx (5. Oktober 2004)

HeiM_User hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erfolg via Abgleich der (am fernen Server umbenannten) Dateien kontrolliert und mir das Ergebnis dann sogar per automatisch generierter mail zusendet.


inwiefern umbenannt? Heisst keine Datei mehr so wie auf dem Quellserver?
Es gibt diverse Programme um automatisch Mails zu schicken.. Wenn dir eine Datei reicht, in der steht, wie viele Dateien Kopiert wurden, versuchs mal so:

copy c:\datei.txt d:\datei.txt > c:\bericht.txt

So würde in der Datei "bericht.txt" stehen: 1 Datei kopiert..

Das könntest du jetzt mit einem Mail Programm versenden..


----------



## HeiM_User (6. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> inwiefern umbenannt? Heisst keine Datei mehr so wie auf dem Quellserver?



Die Dateien werden auf einen Server in die USA kopiert und bekommen dementsprechend englischsprachige Bezeichnungen.


Kann ich auf dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Weg die Berichtsdatei auch auf einen Netzwerkpfad ablegen? Z.B. so:

copy c:\datei.txt d:\datei.txt > \\servername\bericht.txt

In dem Fall würde mir nämlich unter Umständen der Bericht reichen und ich könnte mir das mit der mail sparen.


----------



## TheNBP (6. Oktober 2004)

HeiM_User hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich auf dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Weg die Berichtsdatei auch auf einen Netzwerkpfad ablegen? Z.B. so:
> 
> copy c:\datei.txt d:\datei.txt > \\servername\bericht.txt


Ausprobieren 

Denke mal schon, wenn nicht einfach mittels "net use X: \\servername\freigabe /persistent:no" der Freigabe einen Laufwerksbuchstaben (X zuordnen. Dann müsste es auf jeden Fall klappen.


----------

